# Ugly Drum Smoker



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I seen a thread on here about a barrel smoker and I got inspired, and the more I worked on it the hungrier I got so the paint will have to wait. I tried it out tonight on night shift at work , the guys thought we were bums eating out of a barrel until the tasted the smoked burgers. builders tip do not weld on the lid , you will end up with a weird shape of cowboy hat.. I had to put latches to hold it sealed shut. I want to thank you all for the motivation to keep me busy.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Good looking grill !!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks real good! can you explain some of the details? excuse my ignorance, but tell me about the valve and the other ports in the sides .. and stuff like that


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

valves on the bottom control the fire/temp/with air intake.

You can put a weber kettle grill top on that and will fit perfectly if its not too distorted. Would give you more grilling area as you can put a grill grate right to the top then....just a thought.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I am impressed by how you can control the temp on this thing. I am going to scrounge up a old weber grill lid as soon as I can find one.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats how its done


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Here are two links that will explain most of your questions. Don't know if you have to regeister too view them : http://www.bbqbug.com/forums/general-bbq-grilling/832-our-uds-cooker-how-build-one-part-1-a.html

http://www.bbqbug.com/forums/general-bbq-grilling/2905-uds-air-intakes.html

Enjoy the reading these are addictive things to build.


----------



## shtrbc (Nov 22, 2010)

Check out the BBQ Brethern site. Just type in "UDS". The thread has about 6,000 posts on DIY builds. TOns of pics. Great smokers that are esay to control temps on long cooks. ENJOY.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Bownut400 said:


> Thanks Guys, I am impressed by how you can control the temp on this thing. I am going to scrounge up a old weber grill lid as soon as I can find one.


Drive around a university about now - they are everywhere on the curb trashed.....


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Good Idea !!!!


Garceau said:


> Drive around a university about now - they are everywhere on the curb trashed.....


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Did a drunk chickens tonight for the contractors working at the plant. I kept it at around 300° for 2 hours and tuned out just right. Every time I use this thing I am more inpressed, the guys were looking at me like I was crazy, they were not going to eat something from a old 55 gallon barrel. All were pleased though. This thing is awesome.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I do my chicken thighs in a brine for a few hours. Then on the smoker I do my chicken around 300 grate temp as well. Brisket and shoulders/ribs at 225 at the grate.

One thing to be careful is you are taking your readings at the grate, as temps can change higher up in the dome of the weber as it will hold heat - just an FYI.

Also after you pull the chicken off if you put another grate right down by the coals you can throw the chicken on skin side towards the heat and it will crisp it up nice! Crispy chicken much better eating.

Also look up spatchcock chickens and how to cut them like that. Nice presentation and an awesome cook, as they lay flat and heat through evenly.

I love BBQ and grillin - if ya couldnt tell.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Garceau said:


> I do my chicken thighs in a brine for a few hours. Then on the smoker I do my chicken around 300 grate temp as well. Brisket and shoulders/ribs at 225 at the grate.
> 
> One thing to be careful is you are taking your readings at the grate, as temps can change higher up in the dome of the weber as it will hold heat - just an FYI.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kevin I need all the help I can get. I am new to this smoking thing, but so far it is fun and good to eat.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a 22.5 Weber lid without having to buy the whole grill. ....thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I guess craigslist. I have been looking for a while now.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I have built a couple of UDS's, here is my latest one. It has 3 racks for cooking and will burn 18+ hrs. on a single basket of charcoal.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Bownut400 said:


> I guess craigslist. I have been looking for a while now.


I got some of my lids from the junk yard and a couple from craigslist.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Best place for the lids is real simple...but your a few weeks late.

After college lets out there will be dozens of grills on the curb for the trash


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

FallFever said:


> I have built a couple of UDS's, here is my latest one. It has 3 racks for cooking and will burn 18+ hrs. on a single basket of charcoal.


Nice work I am working on the next one I hope it turns out as good as yours.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks !


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*you made me hungry so Here you go*

I work 8 on and 6 off so the weekends we work we alway smoke somthing for the guys, These turned out nice and tasty. I rubed them with yellow mustard the pork rub for the country style ribs. I smoked them for a hour turned then hour later wraped in tin foil. I finnally figured out to keep the smoker at 225°. Enjoy


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I was going to tell ya earlier but I forgot - an idea for your charcoal holder - rather than having the big handle some people make it to set another grill on top of it to double their cooking space.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

The handle on my charcoal basket can be removed quite easily if needed, but I have 3 racks for cooking in the UDS and they all fit with the handle still in place. I can do up to 12 racks of baby backs or 8 pork butts at a time if needed. Once I set the basket inside the smoker I just push the handle on the basket to the side.

FF


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

This is a good Idea I will use it, Thanks



Garceau said:


> I was going to tell ya earlier but I forgot - an idea for your charcoal holder - rather than having the big handle some people make it to set another grill on top of it to double their cooking space.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I finally scored a 30 gallon drum for my next smoker I will post pics when I collect the parts to start it. I thought it would be handier to take camping..


----------

